# 2011 Madone E2 Headset



## Tinshield (Jun 29, 2008)

Got a new Madone frame to replace my 2008. The headset from my 08 won't fit the new one. The new one is an E2. Can someone point me to a link or something so I can order a new one?


----------



## RacerOne (Aug 17, 2009)

So are you using the old 2008 fork on a new 2010 frame?


----------



## 200miler (May 7, 2008)

*E2 Headset/Fork*

When Trek sent my warrantee replacement 2010 5.9, with the E2, it came as a frameset; fork included.

In any respect, you should be contacting your LBS as those are available only thru Trek dealers.
-dg


----------



## Tinshield (Jun 29, 2008)

It came with the fork, that's not the issue. The headset bearings from my 08 won't work with the 11. Hopefully this gets resolved tomorrow.


----------



## 200miler (May 7, 2008)

When mine showed up the headset bearings were in a baggie in the bottom of the shipping carton, like the BB kit in its separate baggie. Yup, hard to match up anything to the oversized E2 bearings. "Hello LBS, Hello LBS, are you there?"
-dg


----------

